# Help identifying gas fireplace



## Nick8806 (Aug 22, 2017)

We recently bought a house with a gas direct vent fireplace. The plate with the info on brand and serial number is missing and when turning it on and having the gas company look at it we discovered there's a small leak where the pilot tubing hooks to the control because it doesn't have the proper fitting on it. Now we are kind of stuck because we have no brand or model. The opening on the insert is about 25.5" wide x 16" high. Solid glass door. The house was built in 2002 in Tennessee. Anyone have any idea what this may be?? Thanks!


----------



## DAKSY (Aug 22, 2017)

What are the actual dimensions of the glass front? 
Sometimes that can point you towards the size of the unit.
Can you take a close up of the gas valve & where the gas leak is?


----------



## mygasfireplacerepair (Sep 14, 2017)

It looks like the control valve is a SIT820 valve.  If you can post a picture of the pilot assembly, we should be able figure out which pilot tube you would need without knowing the model.


----------

